# redukcja samogłosek



## tkekte

Witajcie. 

Chciałbym zapytać czy istnieje w języku polskiem takie zjawisko? np w językach angielskiem i rosyjskiem nieakcentowane samogłoski najczęsto się redukują do schwa. Czy jest to możliwe w polskiem, albo wszystko musi być wymowione wyraźnie?

przykład:
"ozdabiać", musi być dokładnie [ozdabjać] czy można go uproscić do [əzdabjəć] lub [ózdabjəć] a może coś inne...

Dziękuję z góry!


----------



## slowik

> Chciałbym zapytać czy istnieje w języku polskiem takie zjawisko? np w językach angielskiem i rosyjskiem nieakcentowane samogłoski najczęsto się redukują do schwa. Czy jest to możliwe w polskiem, albo wszystko musi być wymowione wyraźnie?
> przykład:
> "ozdabiać", musi być dokładnie [ozdabjać] czy można go uproscić do [əzdabjəć] lub [ózdabjəć] a może coś inne...


polskim, angielskim, rosyjskim, najczęściej, redukują się, w języku polskim, czy, wymówione, to (to wyrażenie)/je (słowo), coś innego

Samogłoski redukują się, ale nie w ten sposób, o którym piszesz. Często _ę_ zmienia się w "e", np. pójde, zaczełam. Jest to spowodowane tym, że łatwiej wymówić _pójde _niż _pójdę_,nawet Polakom_ _
W bardzo potocznej polszczyźnie (głównie tej starszych ludzi, najczęściej tych ze wsi) końcowe  ą zmienia się czasem na om, np. _pójdom. 
_Jest to czasami wyśmiewane i traktowane jako stereotypowa cecha ludzi ze wsi i ludzi niewykształconych. _

ó _nigdy nie zmienia się w _o_. Ta zasada nie występuje w języku polskim. Generalnie poza wyjątkami, o których pisałem, wszystkie polskie samogłoski wymawiane są tak samo. Podobnie jest ze spółgłoskami, ale tu musisz pamiętać o wymowie _ch_, _dz_, _dź _itp.

P.S.
Robisz wyraźne postępy w nauce języka polskiego, gratuluję!


----------



## tkekte

Dzięki... 

Zauważyłem że przymiotniki a rzeczowniki mają różne paradigmy do odmiany... ale jeszcze nie wiem jak trzeba poprawnie...

np... rzeczowniki w narzędniku mają końcowkę -iem... "jeżdżę pociągiem"
ale przymiotniki w tym samym wypadku mają -im (lub -ym)... "jeżdżę tanim pociągiem".  Czy to tak?


----------



## slowik

> Zauważyłem że przymiotniki a rzeczowniki mają różne paradigmy do odmiany... ale jeszcze nie wiem jak trzeba poprawnie...


Zauważyłem, że przymiotniki i rzeczowniki mają w odmianie różne...  Jeszcze nie wiem, jak poprawnie ich używać/jak poprawnie je odmieniać.



tkekte said:


> np... rzeczowniki w narzędniku mają końcowkę -iem... "jeżdżę pociągiem"
> ale przymiotniki w tym samym wypadku mają -im (lub -ym)... "jeżdżę tanim pociągiem".  Czy to tak?



Tak, tak przynajmniej sądzę. Nie przypominam sobie teraz innych form...


----------



## tkekte

A nie, mam bląd... nie jest tam narzędnik, a miejscownik. 

Znaczy, przymiotniki w miejscowniku i narzędniku mają tą samą końcowkę?
Ale jak wiem dotycza to tylko rodzaju męskiego/nijakiego, tymczasem w rodzaju żeńskim końcowka do narzędniku jest -ą, a do miejscowniku -ej.. ?
Muszę studiować tabelki odmiany... 

Uczę się polskiego poprostu czytając rozmaite teksty w sieci, jeśli jakiekolwiek gramatyczne właściwości zauważam, staram się je zapamiętać. Niestety jest to ciężko, bo czytam po polsku prawie nie zatrzymając się, a dlatego nie mi się da skupiać dużo uwagi do gramatyki... ~_~


----------



## tkekte

slowik said:


> Zauważyłem, że przymiotniki i rzeczowniki mają w odmianie różne...  Jeszcze nie wiem, jak poprawnie ich używać/jak poprawnie je odmieniać.


A dlaczego znaki zapytania?  "paradigma", to jest skupieniem wszystkich form gramatycznych którze dane słowo może mieć.

np: słowik, słowiku, słowikiem... i tak dalej. wszysytkie te formy pochodzą od słowa "słowik".  Nazywają się razem paradigmą.


----------



## tkekte

PS: to samo co "deklinacja" i "konjugacja".


----------



## slowik

tkekte said:


> Znaczy, przymiotniki w miejscowniku i narzędniku mają tą samą końcowkę?
> Ale jak wiem dotycza to tylko rodzaju męskiego/nijakiego, tymczasem w rodzaju żeńskim końcowka do narzędniku jest -ą, a do miejscowniku -ej.. ?
> Muszę studiować tabelki odmiany...


Przydałoby ci się to  Tak właściwie, to jeśli poznasz zasady odmiany różnych części mowy cała reszta będzie prosta  W języku polskim praktycznie nie ma jednoznacznych, bezwyjątkowych zasad gramatycznych. Nie zrażaj się jednak - w końcu gdyby język polski rzeczywiście był tak trudny, sami byśmy go nie umieli, prawda?  Wpisz w google "gramatyka polska" i poczytaj 



tkekte said:


> Uczę się polskiego poprostu czytając rozmaite teksty w sieci, jeśli jakiekolwiek gramatyczne właściwości zauważam, staram się je zapamiętać. Niestety jest to ciężko, bo czytam po polsku prawie nie zatrzymając się, a dlatego nie mi się da skupiać dużo uwagi do gramatyki...


Ja w ten sposób uczyłem się angielskiego i to naprawdę świetny sposób na naukę języków. Trzeba jednak pamiętać, że nie wszystko, co można znaleźć w internecie napisane jest poprawnym językiem.


----------



## paulinawl

"paradigma" = poprostu paradygmat


----------



## Denis555

Cześć Tketke,

Spróbuj ten link:
http://grzegorj.w.interia.pl/gram/deklin00.html
A cała gramatyka jest tu:
http://grzegorj.w.interia.pl/gram/gram00.html

Powoli zaczyna się to wszystko wyjaśniać!


----------



## tkekte

Dzięki, oczewiście wiem o tej witrynie... ;-p Mam ją w bookmarkach jeszcze od wcześniego średniowiecza. Ale panuje nad mną Wielka Leń.


----------



## slowik

tkekte said:


> Mam ją w bookmarkach jeszcze od wcześniego średniowiecza. Ale panuje nad mną Wielka Leń.


    Aha, leń jest wielki, nie wielka 


> Powoli zaczyna się to wszystko wyjaśniać!


 Chyba chodziło Ci o "Powoli zacznie się to wszystko wyjaśniać [tzn. zacznie się wyjaśniać tkekte]", ale to brzmi niewłaściwie. Mógłbyś np. powiedzieć "Powoli wszystko będzie stawało się jasne".  Wyjaśniać może coś (np. osoba lub jakiś tekst) komuś (np. czytelnikowi lub rozmówcy). Czy dobrze wam to wyjaśniłem?         A tak poza tym: Brazylijczyk z Holandii rozmawia z Izraelczykiem po polsku. Czyż to nie piękne?  Ot, globalizacja


----------



## annaaa

slowik said:


> Chyba chodziło Ci o "Powoli zacznie się to wszystko wyjaśniać [tzn. zacznie się wyjaśniać tkekte]", ale to brzmi niewłaściwie. Mógłbyś np. powiedzieć "Powoli wszystko będzie stawało się jasne".  Wyjaśniać może coś (np. osoba lub jakiś tekst) komuś (np. czytelnikowi lub rozmówcy). Czy dobrze wam to wyjaśniłem?



hmmm, czy ja wiem, wydaje mi sie, ze chodziło jednak o to, ze zaczyna sie wyjaśniać Denisowi555, w sensie, ze "wszystko staje się (dla niego) jasne".

A w ogóle, to tkekte i Denis555: piszecie FANTASTYCZNIE po polsku!! dopiero tu dotarłam, ale jestem pod dużym wrażeniem!!

A tak na zakończenie, to rzeczywiście,paulin*o*wl (jak już piszemy tak poprawie po polsku,to odmienię , choć wiadomo, że normalnie fora rządzą sie innymi prawami),paradigma to paradygmat,albo po prostu *fleksja*. W przypadku rzeczowników i przymiotników, tkekte, mówimy jednak jedynie o deklinacji (koniugacji podlegają tylko czasowniki)

pozdrawiam serdecznie, szczególnie polonistów-obcokrajowców


----------



## rozwal

przylaczam sie do pozdrowien i jestem pozytywnie zaskoczony, ze macie sile z tym jezykiem walczyc, bo sam go w zadnej mierze nie ogarniam


----------



## Marga H

annaaa i rozwal, witajcie na Forum!


----------



## Marga H

Cześć, tkekte,
żebyś nie rozleniwił się jeszcze bardziej po tylu pochwałach, kilka poprawek   :
Leń panuje *nade *mną ( z powodu fonetyki )
nie udaje mi się skupić uwagi na gramatyce  ( poprawki gramatyczne i stylistyczne )
mam ją w zakładkach już od wczesnego średniowiecza ( gramatyczne i ortograficzne )
Pozdrowienia.


----------



## tkekte

Dzięki @ Marga. 

annaaa: (witaj na forum, i rozwal też!) naturalnie, to wiem... koniugacją dotycza czasowników a deklinacja do imion. Lecz wszystkie te części mowy mają swoje paradygmaty fleksyjne...  Nie chciałem powiedzieć że koniugacja jest to samo co deklinacja, a po prostu wyjaśnić dla słowika co jest "paradygmat". (jeśli on to nie zrozumiał... tak mi się wydało z powodu jego "" )

Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## Lestat_198

Hej razem! =)

tkekte, porawiam Twoje bledy =)
koniguacja doczyty czasownikow a deklinacja imion (rzeczownikow?). Nie chcialem powiedziec, ze koniugacja jest tym samym co deklinacja ale poprostu wyjasnic "dla slownika" (nie rozumiem..?) co to jest "pradygmat". (jesli on tego nie zrozumia... tak mi sie wydawalo z jego powodu)

Mam nadzieje, ze udalo mi sie Twoje bledy poprawic =) Ja sam nie umiem perfekt po polsku =) Mozesz wyjasnic mi, co znaczy "dla slownika" w tym kontekscie, poniewaz nie rozumiem?

Pozdrawiam Was, Lestat


----------



## tkekte

Wyjaśniam: nie dla słownika, a dla *słowika*.  Jeden od użytkowników tutaj ma na hasło "słowik"... a po polsku to oznacza małeńki śpiewający ptak... teraz zapomniałem jak się nazywa po angielsku. 

http://eduseek.interklasa.pl/pictures/artykuly/a_4141/slowik_szary_m.jpg
Ten ptak, to jest nasz słowik. ))


----------



## dn88

tkekte said:


> Wyjaśniam: nie dla słownika, a dla *słowika*.  Jeden z użytkowników tutaj ma na hasło nazwę/nick "słowik"... a po polsku to oznacza maleńki śpiewający ptak... teraz zapomniałem jak się nazywa po angielsku.
> 
> http://eduseek.interklasa.pl/pictures/artykuly/a_4141/slowik_szary_m.jpg
> Ten ptak, to jest nasz słowik. ))



I just corrected your mistakes, tkekte.  It's "nightingale" in English.


----------



## Marga H

Lestat_198 said:


> Hej razem! =)
> 
> tkekte, porawiam Twoje bledy =)
> koniguacja doczyty czasownikow a deklinacja imion (rzeczownikow?). Nie chcialem powiedziec, ze koniugacja jest tym samym co deklinacja ale poprostu wyjasnic "dla slownika" (nie rozumiem..?) co to jest "pradygmat". (jesli on tego nie zrozumia... tak mi sie wydawalo z jego powodu)
> 
> Mam nadzieje, ze udalo mi sie Twoje bledy poprawic =) Ja sam nie umiem perfekt po polsku =) Mozesz wyjasnic mi, co znaczy "dla slownika" w tym kontekscie, poniewaz nie rozumiem?
> 
> Pozdrawiam Was, Lestat


Cześć,Lestat,witamy na Forum.
Domyślam się, że nie masz klawiatury z polskimi znakami, ale jest na to sposób.Na każdym forum u góry są stałe informacje "sticky".Na forum francuskim są rady jak można dodać akcenty_.Ostatni_ z tych sposobów można zmienić na język polski i mieć polskie "ogonki".Dzięki temu będziesz pisał bez *bledow *ortograficznych!
Może ktoś z uczestników WR Forum zna jeszcze inne sposoby? Chociaż ten wydaje mi się dosyć wygodny.


----------



## Lestat_198

Cześć, dziękuję za radę, mam przestawioną klawiaturę więc jest okay, zawsze tylko zapominam pisać polskie litery tutaj, ponieważ jeśli rozmawiam na GG albo piszę Maile to nie używam polskich liter =)
Ah, przepraszam przeczytałem słownik, słowik...wiem jaki to ptak, po niemiecku die Nachtigall =) Pozdrawiam Was, do zobaczenia znowu=)


----------

